# Unable to fill promised order



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I was just looking around to decide where to order some cherry that I need for chairs that I am starting. Wood Workers Source was one of the sites I checked into. After seeing this review, I'm skipping them. At this point I'm looking at Bell Forest or Hearne depending on shipping costs.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry about your problems and I will avoid that place.

For online ordering I use Ocooch Hardwood or Bell Forest. I have gotten good luck with both.

I am fortunate as there are some very good local sawmill in the upper midwest for domestic woods. I also go to Owl Hardwood in Chicago who has a large inventory of both domestic and exotic woods.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Before someone vilifies this, family run company- I'll wait for a response from the company…. There are two sides to a story. My personal experience has been positive. Also, they promote woodworking contests and community projects, giving to the community…
https://www.woodworkerssource.com/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

<deleted> double post


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> double post
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


your point was well worth a double post

people are too quick to jump to vilify some person or some company and with the internet or the prostitute press it makes it all too easy to do so


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*PWWood*- thanks- FYI I sent to owner an e-mail 11-17-17. Will he/they respond? I'll wait and see. 
Does anybody remember the Saw Stop "problem" and the pres. Mr Gass responed and the problem was corrected.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> *PWWood*- thanks- FYI I sent to owner an e-mail 11-17-17. Will he/they respond? I ll wait and see.
> Does anybody remember the Saw Stop "problem" and the pres. Mr Gass responed and the problem was corrected.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well that was good of you to do that hopefully it can get worked out


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm waiting to be made whole for a sheet of veneer I ordered. Got curly when I ordered quarter sawn. When I asked to be reimbursed for the return shipping, I was told "Our techs will inspect the product, and decide." If they don't know quarter sawn from curly the first time around, how will they know the second time? I sent a pic from their own website showing what QSWO looks like. Maybe they'll get it figured out. But I'm waiting to see. Stuff happens, I will agree.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

Bad experience for me also…A while back I ordered Leopardwood from them and they sent me Lacewood. They send out silly emails when you order and it doesn't compensate for bad service.. If they don't know the difference they should not be working in a lumberyard…Walmart maybe?


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the "pile on" has started. Remember that every company makes mistakes. It's their ability to correct the issue that marks them as a bad or a good company. Period. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had nothing but excellent service from WWs Source. Sorry to hear of you all's problems with them. 
But, like DW, I can easily get to one of their stores if the need arises.
Hope they're monitoring this discussion. I've had the pleasure of meeting the owner and, my impression is that he'd move heaven and earth to make things right. But, he needs to know about it first.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I ve had nothing but excellent service from WWs Source. Sorry to hear of you all s problems with them.
> But, like DW, I can easily get to one of their stores if the need arises.
> Hope they re monitoring this discussion. I ve had the pleasure of meeting the owner and, my impression is that he d move heaven and earth to make things right. But, he needs to know about it first.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I sent Mark an e-mail on Fri. evening- I hope, that they will respond on Monday 11-20-17


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> I ve had nothing but excellent service from WWs Source. Sorry to hear of you all s problems with them.
> But, like DW, I can easily get to one of their stores if the need arises.
> Hope they re monitoring this discussion. I ve had the pleasure of meeting the owner and, my impression is that he d move heaven and earth to make things right. But, he needs to know about it first.
> 
> ...


Did likewise today. And, referenced this discussion. Hope they get the message.


----------



## boberko (Nov 16, 2017)

I fully realize there are nice people working there. The true test of a good supplier is not when things go well, it is when something goes wrong. The simple fact is that I made an order October 30. They made a mistake. The problem is that it is now November 20 and I still don't have my order. They really did close the problem ticket without solving the problem. The really did claim to forget to replace my order. I really did have to make multiple calls in that e-mails were not being returned. When the order is filled, I will make a post.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Interesting thread.

Woodworkers Source's North Phoenix store is just a couple miles down the road from my work. I've been in there several times. Very nice folks there. They have a much wider variety of exotic lumbers than most other suppliers, but they cater a lot to retail walk-in clients so prices tend to trend higher than I can get at other places.

Still, they have come through for me when I needed decent quantities of Peroba, Paduak, or Sapele when other places didn't have them.

The warehouse is always organized and clean and they have a two-head 52" wide belt sander that they let customers rent by the hour (with an operator)- which is a great solution if you are making a large butcher block top and need a good surface.

I have to think that the issues you are experiencing are just mistakes and not a general lack of concern for customer service, or flaky or shady business practices. If I were in your shoes I would continue to follow up with them until the order is correct. I am sure they would work with you.


----------



## Pointer (May 11, 2015)

I agree that mistakes happen, but I also agree that after several calls and emails, the company DOES know about it. I do hope to read the final chapter of this story as I am not near any store that sells exotic lumber and so online is my only option. Going into a store and choosing your own wood is very different from having someone else choose it for you.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I've ordered from them a number of times with only 1 issue that they corrected immediately. That order was for a number of board feet of 8/4 maple. To fill out the order they sent a number of cut-offs which I can't use because I'm a furniture builder. I called … they responded … and within 2 weeks or so I had a full size board.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Greg the Cajun
http://www.wood-database.com/leopardwood/
In the comments it is stated that leopardwood and lacewood are very hard to distinguish the difference.
The major differences leopardwood tends to be darker and heavier.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I fully realize there are nice people working there. The true test of a good supplier is not when things go well, it is when something goes wrong. The simple fact is that I made an order October 30. They made a mistake. The problem is that it is now November 20 and I still don t have my order. They really did close the problem ticket without solving the problem. The really did claim to forget to replace my order. I really did have to make multiple calls in that e-mails were not being returned. When the order is filled, I will make a post.
> 
> - boberko


+1 I agree with you about the negative review: There were 2 people who, took time to send an e- mail to their store. I haven't seen a reply from the owner or staff…. Such arrogance! On their indifference- They should or could have responded to this "review" and to the fellow LumberJocks.
*Therefore: I withdraw any support for this company!*
Ps As an aside- why would any LumberJock member want to purchase a "mail order" product from this company, especially wood veneer? 
Best to your resolution….


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I fully realize there are nice people working there. The true test of a good supplier is not when things go well, it is when something goes wrong. The simple fact is that I made an order October 30. They made a mistake. The problem is that it is now November 20 and I still don t have my order. They really did close the problem ticket without solving the problem. The really did claim to forget to replace my order. I really did have to make multiple calls in that e-mails were not being returned. When the order is filled, I will make a post.
> 
> - boberko
> 
> ...


They're probably not being rude but most companies won't address business issues that they have with another outside party. I would have thought they would at least have sent you a message to tell you that though which is kind of disappointing.

When I'm in Phoenix, that is usually one of my stops if I'm in the area. I've been to their Tucson store and was less than impressed but the I-17 store is full of all kinds of different lumbers and the people have always been really cool to deal with.

It's a shame the apparent lack of customer service after the sale.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+ 1


----------



## boberko (Nov 16, 2017)

Order delivered Wednesday! Material was in good shape and as expected. Sent a return label for the error order and I will be returning it next week. How we got here wasn't great but in the end they delivered what was promised. Mistakes happen. Time to move on and get back into the shop


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Good to see it was resolved. I hope some of the messages from fellow 'jocks helped light a fire under their rears


----------

